# Your poisen arrow frog set ups.



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Can you post pics of your poisen arrow frog set ups please, i'm currently learning about them, and hope to buy some soon.

So can I see some of their homes please so i have an idea. Its mostly teh running water i may have problems with.

Think of this as a thread to just show off your frogs and their homes. 
And if you can, please mention what dart frog species they are. : victory:

Thanks


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> . Its mostly teh running water i may have problems with.


You dont need running water.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

ghastly152 said:


> You dont need running water.


 Ok thanks, that makes it alot easier now. :notworthy:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Anyone got pic's?

There arent much on the dart frog group.


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

This is a much slower forum than the snake one, you prob just need to wait a day or 2.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

A recent set up for a group of 5 Dendrobates tinctorius:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

nice, Love the plants. :2thumb:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hiya,

I'll post some of my set up when my girlfriend wakes up and tells me where her camera is!

It houses two small Dendrobates Auratus Juveniles but I may need to upgrade their tank to a larger one when they get bigger.

Auratus are classed as the 'Beginners' frog in the Dart frog world and they're absolutely gorgeous. Mine are black and green but you can get them in different colours. Definately blue, but I'm sure I read grey too.

My set up has running water and trust me, if I can do it, anyone can!!

I took a small plastic tub and placed it in my drainage layer(hydroleca,gravel etc)

I then placed a water pump inside the tub

I cut the desired length of plastic tubing and attached one end to the pump nozzle where the water sprays out

I bought a large square of filter mat from the pet shop (£3.49) and cut out the same amount as the tub size.

I pushed the filter mat into the tub and over the pump(This protects it from dirt and bits that may clog it)

I then built my tank as normal, placed the other end of the plastic tubing under some stones and moss on top of some cork bark which acts as my stream bed

Fill the bottom of my tank with water and turn the pump on, water pushes up through the plastic tubing, runs down the cork bark into the pond area which drains back into the hydroleca and this cycle continues

I really hope you can understand what I'm saying as I appreciate without pictures it's hard. It'll be clearer when I post my set up pics


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I cant get my pics up!!

I've tried imageshack etc but it just comes as a box with a red x in!!

Annoying


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahhaaa Caveman ventures into the Phib world.

www.dendroboard.com for some amazing vivariums and construction guides.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hiya, had to put em up on myspace lol!

Ok, Pics were SO HARD to take due to humidity, but the bark you see is where the water runs down.x


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow that frog is looking pretty thin!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I've only had them 1 day

They're absolutely TINY tho!! Will do my best to fatten them up.x


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Weenoff said:


> They're absolutely TINY tho!! Will do my best to fatten them up.x


That might be hard to do in a viv of that size if the frogs are small, unless the viv is very well seeded with springtails. Also is the top of that viv totally mesh?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i agree the frog does need fattening up. also i would cover part of the mesh top to keep the humidity up.

visit Dartfrog.co.uk he has a great selection of plants. which species do you intend on keeping?


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I put sheet plastic over it too to keep the humidity in

It's all on controllers etc etc so humidity & temp is always steady

It's a temp set-up for them any way, just waiting on a delivery to get their larger one under way

They'll get everything they need dont worry


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Is it essential to have real plants, or can you have fakes as long as you keep humidity high?? (with eco earth as substrate)

I like the yellow banded poison arrow frogs (dendrobates leucomelas))

And dyeing poison arrow frog (dendrobates tinctorius)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Most sites seem to recommend real plants, they'll help in keeping humidity up aswell.

Leucs and Tincs are good to start with. Leucs you can keep in groups.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Would this be a suitable size for a small group roughly 3 or 4 leucs?? Its from dartfrog.co.uk fairly cheap, and is 30x30x45cm.

Im still saving atm.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Would this be a suitable size for a small group roughly 3 or 4 leucs?? Its from dartfrog.co.uk fairly cheap, and is 30x30x45cm.
> 
> Im still saving atm.


Nope too small. Leucs need more ground space, although they do climb a bit. If it was me I'd use the largest exo, though if you can I'd go for the other vivs on the dartfrog site.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree with Morgan Freeman, having thought long and hard about a set up for five D tinctorius, I had to go for the largest Exoterra available 90cmX 45cmX 60 cm.
Currently, the five Frogs are still very young, and I am amazed how active they are, and how much of the Vivarium they are active in;--all of it!!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help, but its out of price range atm, and I cant find any available frogs near Kent.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You'd probably be best having everything set up for at least a month beforehand. So you could perhaps buy a few bits at a time and have a running project.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

My old setup photos befor plants filled out.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You'd probably be best having everything set up for at least a month beforehand. So you could perhaps buy a few bits at a time and have a running project.


 yeah thank you. : victory:


toxic said:


> My old setup photos befor plants filled out.


Nice I like that. :2thumb:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

my pics are in the photo thread,titled...my growing collection


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

philbaines said:


> my pics are in the photo thread,titled...my growing collection


Just saw it mate. Very nice set up's. :mf_dribble: :no1:

Like the blue dart frog too.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

there is 2 in there


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Oh yeah.

I only just noticed the asian tree frog now, hidden in the corner.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Quick pic showing the tricolor viv, 
Right side:










Left side


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> Quick pic showing the tricolor viv,
> Right side:
> 
> 
> ...


 i like that


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just replanted my viv, heres some piccies (its incredibly depressing how different it looks in pics... theres actually approx 20 plants in there but you just cant see them in piccies  )


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is my set-up using a foam & pvc background


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

*how it was done*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Show offs :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Can anyone recommend a good smal/medium size bromeliad? Like 30cm max.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Some fantastic vivs there guys.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Show offs :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good smal/medium size bromeliad? Like 30cm max.


Neoregelia '*Tiger Cub*' 

If you can find them, i have some in a few vivs very nice, only pic i can find on google, http://www.tropiflora.com/creport/cr14-3/4475.jpg


----------

